# Dutch's Beans



## bassman (May 14, 2008)

I want to thank Dutch for the baked bean recipe.   I've never tasted any that even came close to those!  I didn't have a small can of pineapple, so used the whole 20 oz can.  Other than that, I didn't change a thing.  They were so good I made myself miserable by eating too much
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also want to thank everyone here who has tried them and posted the results.  I just needed some final convincing and it was worth making them.


----------



## chrome (May 14, 2008)

I made them for the first time Sunday too.
They are the best baked beans I have ever eaten!


----------



## roscoe dog (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to try some this weekend.


----------



## geek with fire (May 14, 2008)

Make sure you aren't confined in a small place afterward.  Them things are toot fuel!


----------



## 00buckshot69 (May 14, 2008)

Yea, I did these 2 weeks ago and I am doing another batch this week end.
 "THEY ARE THE BOMB"


----------



## shawnr5 (May 14, 2008)

I made some last week for a Teacher Appreciation luncheon at my youngest son's school and have received a steady stream of glowing compliments ever since. I make them any chance I get. There's always an excuse (reason) to fire up at least one of the smokers.


----------



## blacklab (May 14, 2008)

LOL Those beans are great! The most important thing I learned when making them Is don't expect left overs. I made 3 double batches at different gatherings and no leftovers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but great reveiws 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . So now if I want left overs I just make a batch for the family.


----------



## jbg4208 (May 14, 2008)

They are wonderful. My wife expect them every time we smoke. 



Hey, do you guys and gals stir them while they are smoking? Just curious.


----------



## ajthepoolman (May 14, 2008)

I stir them about every hour.  I also eat 10 heaping spoonfuls every hour to make sure the flavor doesn't escape!


----------



## jbg4208 (May 14, 2008)

ok. I'm normal then


----------



## kratzx4 (May 14, 2008)

I too made them for the first time on mother's day. Mama Kratz stated that they are the best she ever ate, for her to rave like, that you know they have to be good. I find them rather tasty. I did not stir them but if it is tradition to sample 10 heaping spoons full every hour then I will not break with tradition. hee hee Dutch thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Dutch (May 14, 2008)

Glad them beans are such a hit! As I mentioned in the original post, that recipe tooks some time to develop it to what I posted. It's a big hit with my family and the neighbors.

Enjoy!


----------



## k5yac (May 14, 2008)

No q-view from me today, but I did try these a while back.  Gotta agree with everyone else... very good stuff.


----------



## bassman (May 14, 2008)

I stirred mine several times just to make sure they got a good, smoky flavor.  Sure did!


----------



## daboys (May 14, 2008)

Made them weekend for the 1st time. Gotta tell ya, those were *by far* the best beans I've ever had. Looks like they're going to be a weekly thing from now on. Oh, and what Geek with Fire said, stay out of confined places!


----------



## buttmuncher (May 23, 2008)

THE BEST Baked Beans!! Thanks Dutch, I was very Impressed, I made them for a dinner we had for Our 20th Wedding Anniv. last week. Everybody LOVED them!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## walking dude (May 23, 2008)

i make extra, and HIDE the extra, just to make SURE i have some for the rest of the week.......learned THAT lesson the hard way.........lololol


----------



## cruisingca (Jun 6, 2008)

I have to Echo those that already Said it. Thank you For sharing this recipie. Made it about a month ago Doubled the recipie..I had some ribs left over...Brisket left over... WTF? No beans left? (I always make to much food as i like having it for lunch the next day)Was wonderful. Only thing i changed was added a couple more Jalapeno pepers as this group of people like it hot.


----------



## chrome (Jun 6, 2008)

I had a similar experience.
I made up a big pot of these, smoked them for about 3.5-4 hours.
We had a going away party for someone who transfered to another department. I took them to work, and a buddy of mine made some beans too.
He took home almost as much as he brought. 
I think somebody licked clean the crock mine were in.


----------



## jtribout (Jun 6, 2008)

Those look good! Anyone have the link or recipe? Lookin for a side dish this weekend. 

Thanks!


----------



## chrome (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...tch%27s+wicked


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 6, 2008)

Not sure how to attach a link to a thread, but it's the first sticky on the recipe forum, in side dishes


----------



## 1894 (Jun 6, 2008)

Made my first batch yesterday ( no pics , so just imagin it really happened LOL ) Instead of the bacon I used the last of some smoked BBs and the last of my smoked chuck roast .  Even my wife that is not a baked bean fan enjoyed them !!!!


----------



## jtribout (Jun 6, 2008)

Got the recipe! Thanks guys. It's a go this weekend for these!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikeh (Jun 13, 2008)

I am expected to bring Dutch's beans to any family get together we have.  I have shared his recipe and the reply is always the same, they loved the beans.  They are always included in any cookouts I have.  This recipe is really fantastic.  

Mike


----------



## bearmoe (Jun 13, 2008)

Gotta hand it to Dutch.  I've made them twice, rave reviews both times. Even folks that don't love baked beans liked them.  The pineapple and japs set each other off nicely.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3montes (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried substituting the regular Bush's beans with any of the new Grillin' beans that are now available from Bush in Dutch's recipe? 
I have tried all the varieties and really like the flavor of the Steakhouse recipe.


----------



## jocosa (Jul 9, 2008)

Then I'd say go for it... always room for personal tweaks in most recipes...

Reading over the past posts in this thread shows a few.. and like the guy who used a 20 oz can of pineapple, I did the same...  we're all big pineapple fans and and less wouldn't have been enough.  

And yes, we stir here too...  more smoky goodness!


----------



## allen (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't count how many times I have made them but I also had to take out all the hot stuff for the not soo strong stomachs and both have been asked for time & time again. I to thank Dutch for his wonderous recipe


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a friend at work whos last day is friday. I plan on taking some of these beans to our carry in. Thanks Dutch for the recipe.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2008)

You just can't keep a good thing down, long live Dutch's Beans.


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 4, 2008)

ADD another set of 'Dutch Bean Luvers' to the list...

My wife thought I was a genius making those beans...I waited till after the night was over *wink - wink* before telling her I copied the recipe!!!....


----------



## richtee (Aug 4, 2008)

No shame in that.... that's why we POST recipes eh?  :{) Dutch is an old hand... and he ain't skinny! Nuff said!


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 5, 2008)

too funny

anyway...THNX DUTCH 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



 (now if I can just remember a few of the adjustments I made to it... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 )


----------

